

Someone Needs to Solve the Flight Delay Problem. - nickreese
http://www.airportexplorer.com/flight-delays

======
nickreese
It seems that 64%+ are delayed because of somewhat predictable reasons.
Someone needs to build a model that shows how one plane arriving late effects
the whole system.

To me it seems there is still room for optimization.

